# Other Pets > Birds >  Bird Keeping Thread! Thinking about a conure...

## WarriorPrincess90

Hello all!

I am considering getting a Pineapple Conure in the near future and was hoping I might find some bird enthusiasts on this site with some bird keeping (and perhaps conure keeping) experience. Any tips and tricks you might be able to offer about keeping birds and especially conures would be greatly appreciated!  :Smile:  

I work at a Pet Supermarket, and so have some experience with caring for birds, and I've read several care sheets, etc. But all of these factors can't make up for good ol' experience. While I absolutely adore the Pineapple Conure at one of my sister stores, a friend of mine intends to purchase that particular animal as a surprise for his wife who is also a close friend. As such, I have tracked down a breeder with 10 hand-fed weaned babies that are ready to go and I'm absolutely dying to get one. 

That being said, in your opinions, what is the ideal cage set up? How often should you give treats? Is it safe to let the bird wander around on the floor of the house at all after it has grown accustomed to its owner and surroundings? How best to break beaky birds of nipping? 

Any info will be much appreciated. As will pictures!!  :Smile:

----------


## MissLissa

I'm a ridiculous bird nerd! I work at a exotics clinic, specializing in reptiles and birds, work part time at a avian behaviour laboratory at my university, and have also volunteered as a avian behaviour consultant at the local parrot rescue for over a decade. Training birds is absolutely my jam!

"Pineapple" conures are a colour mutation ("morph" in herptalk!) of the very popular Green Cheek Conure (_Pyhurra_ _molinae_). The "Pineapple" colour is actual a combination of two colour mutations: cinnamon and red sided. It was originally bred by Feathertree Aviaries in the USA, I believe, but they are now popular worldwide.

Green cheeks are intensely social, intensely playful little birds. They are kind of intense all over! It is very important to understand that most of the birds you will meet at pets stores are babies, and pretty much all baby birds are awesome- sweet, cuddly, quiet and gentle companions. And then they grow up, and the hormones start rushing, and that is where people start having trouble. While Green Cheeks are generally pretty friendly little parrots, I have certainly met plenty with biting/screaming issues, as well as separation anxiety (very common in parrots in general, actually). Issues with GC's often start at 9 months - 24 months of age. Prevention is a heck of a lot easier than changing problem behaviour, that is for sure!

With that in mind, here are some of the tips we give out new Parrot Parrents during the parrot rescue's "Parrot School" workshops (which I present  :Razz: ):

1. Positive reinforcement is your friend. Parrots respond extremely negatively to punitive or forceful training methods, so it's very important that you are familiar with positive reinforcement training methods. Rewarding behaviour you want and removing rewards for unwanted behavour is going to be much more successful than punishments like "time outs". Eg, use food/toys/cuddles/whatever the bird will work for to reward them for stepping up on your finger, instead of pressing your finger into his or belly to throw them off balance and force them to step up. If you make them think it's 1) their idea and 2) that it is the MOST FUN IDEA EVER you will be a very successful parrot trainer. Parrots are a prey species: forceful training methods are likely to coninve them you are not trustworthy (like a predator). Parrots are extremely fast learners- even faster than dogs. They often will pick up new behaviours in only a few repetitions- or even only one. That goes for both behaviours you want, and behaviours you don't want. They are also just plain fast, so training a bird is an exercise in speed for the trainer! It can be a challenge to catch the behaviour you want and deliver the reward in time to actually reinforce it. Practice makes perfect, though!

2. Make sure they get enough sleep. I can't even begin to tell you how many "behaviour issues" I have resolved with nothing more than ensuring the parrot gets adequate sleep. Parrots generally need 12-14 hours of sleep a night. Many parrots additionally have a nap in the early afternoon. Cranky, tired birds are a recipe for behaviour disaster.

3. Watch the diet. A diet high in fat and protein is likely to encourage hormonal and breeding behaviours. Also, any soft mushy food (like those cookable mixes that are becoming so popular) are likely to encourage hormonal behaviours as well. In parrots, hormones often express themselves as behaviours you don't want: noisiness, guarding cages/people, biting, etc.

4. Your bird is an athlete: let them exercise! Give them something to do- because if you don't, they will find something to do, and I can pretty much guarantee you won't like whatever it is they decide to do! Birds who are not adequately exercised through flapping, playing, foraging for food (there are plenty of foraging toys you can buy), chewing branches, etc, are like little powder kegs ready to go off, especially extremely active birds like Green Cheeks. Large cages that encourage active play (swings, boings, etc) and climbing and foraging are great; additional play areas like playgyms/playtrees are great, too. By "large cage" I mean a cage large enough for the bird to play, and play hard. My personal minimum size for a Green Cheek would ideally be no less than 36" long x 24" wide, and larger is better. The height of the cage is generally less important than the length and width. Long rectangular cages should be preferred to tall or square cages. Round cages should be avoided at all costs. (Hint: look for a nice big door. Birds really don't like hitting their heads or tails when entering or leaving a cage. it also makes cleaning easier). As long as the bar spacing was safe (usually 1/2" for a GC), I'd be perfectly happy putting a Green Cheek in a "macaw-sized" cage!

I'd very much recommend checking out Good Bird Inc (Barbara Heidenreich), Behavior Works (Dr Susan Friedman) and Natural Encounters (Steve Martin) for more detailed information on parrot behaviour and training.

Forgive me for going on and on and on. Birds, behaviour and genetics are the triumvirate of my obsessive passions!

----------

_Darkbird_ (10-31-2014),_WarriorPrincess90_ (10-06-2014)

----------


## carbn8

Another bird nerd here. Conures are extremely social as said above. Also in my experience very particular on there companion.  Aslo I would suggest clicker training, it's a very positive interaction. It not only stimulates the mental aspect but also the physical.

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (10-06-2014)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

Thank you guys so much for the responses! Especially you MissLissa! That was extremely informative. What would be a good treat food to use when reinforcing positive behaviors? 

Also, we have a rose breasted cockatoo currently at my job who is fantastically sweet when he first comes out of his cage, but then can get very bitey. He loves to be cuddled and held and kissed (by select females mind you...not so much men, and not all women. Just the girls I work with.) But then, out of the blue, he'll start reaching for, and biting people. Hands, ears, whatever is closest at the time. What is the best way to deter that activity with a bird who loves to be cuddled? Put him back in his cage or on his play area? That sounds like a "time out" to me. But that is what we have been doing. I don't want to make that mistake any more if it is a mistake, and I certainly don't want to make it with my own future bird! He is also very bitey if he is eating anything or chewing on anything and someone reaches for him. Any advice on that? 

Another thing, I have read that the pineapple conure morph is generally quieter and sweeter than the regular green cheek. Any merit to this? I've read it in several places, and have experienced it personally having one pineapple and one green cheek at the sister store. The pineapple is very quiet and affectionate, while the other bird babbles alot and screams more often. I was just curious what your thoughts were on that little tidbit also, as it is one of the many reasons I was intending to purchase a pineapple morph over the regular. Not to mention the gorgeous plumage.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pbyeerts

We have our magnificent Nimo, a 15 year old Blue & Gold macaw.  All birds require a lot of work regarding training, cleaning, and food.  I belong to www.theparrotboard.net if you're interested in an online forum.

A conure and a cockatoo are drastically different birds.  I personally can't stand the high pitch sounds that a conure makes.  I much prefer a huge scream from the larger birds, lol.  Conures are very active and very vocal, and many people have them.

Cockatoos are extraordinarily complex birds, and are the most surrendered to sanctuaries and shelters.  And like every other bird, they can bite like heck!  

Do you know how old the 'too is?  I suggest keeping your handling to the top of his head and back of his neck.  Rubbing a bird on its back or by its tail will stimulate sexual urges.  Cockatoos are wonderful cuddle bugs, but that can work against them because they can easily become overstimulated.

----------

_Darkbird_ (10-31-2014),_WarriorPrincess90_ (10-31-2014)

----------


## Mikkwa

Hi WarriorPrincess90. I do keep parrots and one happens to be a Pineapple Green Cheek Conure female. Serita Peta is very sweet when she wants to be and can be a little nippy at times. She is still young and learning which means she gets put back on her play perch or in her cage if she gets too nippy. We have this morning ritual with her helping me fix the rest of the flock's food bowls while they are happily playing on their portable perches. She is the official taste tester and if it doesn't meet with her standards it goes to the floor.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I have not owned a normal colored green cheek, so I can't say if the pineapples are sweeter or not. I do know that GCCs are very quiet. One of the quietest of all the conure species regularly kept as pets. I personally think they make an excellent first bird for most people who are ready to add a parrot to their life.  :Smile:  I keep my GGC by herself in a large flight cage, 21x32x38. Get the largest cage you can afford and fit in your home or space chosen for your new bird. The bigger the better for most species of parrots. All my birds are kept in larger cages than are normally used. How often to give a GCC treats basically depends on if you are using them for training or just as a 'love token'. If your bird is eating their regular foods well and eating a variety of foods, treats should not be a big problem. GCCs as well as all parrots need fresh veggies with a little amount of fruits daily along with their pellets and other mixes. Cooked rice/noodle/bean mixes added to frozen thawed veggies is good on alternative days. Conures do need some seed in their mix, but I would suggest not using ones with sunflower seeds as they can become hooked on them and refuse to east anything else. Sunflower seeds can be used sparingly for training treats, but I personally do not use them at all with my birds.

The Rose Breasted Cockatoo you mention will be a little difficult to work with given that there are many distractions in his life. I'm assuming there are customers coming along all day long and possibly reaching for him. Most parrots don't like to be held by people they don't know and will usually choose one person to bond to. Also if he is eating or playing with toys, i.e. chewing on something, he will be aggressive. That is the same to him as being cage aggressive which most parrots are to some extent. They just don't like their things messed with. If the RB2 starts biting while you or someone is holding him after being sweet, he may be telling you in his way he wants to be left alone. A time out on his play perch or in his cage is usually best since parrots are usually very straightforward with what they want if a person learns to read their bird. In a public setting with multiple handlers it is generally hard for a bird to learn boundaries. It's really hard for me to give much advice with the RB2 that will work every time. 

I hope that this helps you some. I do hope to hear you did get the Pineapple Green Cheek and loving every minute of it. I Co-Admin on a small Parrot/Bird Site Forum that can be found at: http://www.buffaloparrot.smfforfree3.com Come check us out. My username there is Nakia, would love to see you there!  :Very Happy:

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (10-31-2014)

----------


## Miranda2

I have two conures.One greencheek and one sun conure. They are awesome birds and will be your best friend for life. I wouldnt recommend Sun conures unless you can handle loud noises but the greencheeks are relatively quiet. Mine can fly around but I dont let her on the floor at all. If she gets on it I pick her back up, but we have small dogs and its too dangerous on the floor, she could get stepped on.

I hope it works out for you. One thing I would advise that I didnt do with mine and wish I had. Make sure you train her to play in her cage by herself. Mine is super clingy and has a hard time being in her cage and entertaining herself. But she likes those shreddable type toys the best. My sun prefers the toys with bells.
They both love rope perches, best investment ever.
May I suggest a few sites, this one is the best ever for parrot lovers, good people, good advise.

http://forums.avianavenue.com/index.php

and for toys and food
http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/

Also ebay and amazon.com sell big flight cages for very reasonable.

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (10-31-2014)

----------


## MissLissa

Personally, I have found no difference in the overall behaviour of the different mutation colours of green cheeked conures: they are all conures at heart. However, there is a great amount of _individuality_ in every parrot species so you can't ever expect one parrot to act just like another, even if they are the same species- or even from the same clutch!

Rose Breasted Cockatoos are highly intelligent, and are entirely capable of learning complex behaviours. It's difficult to know exactly why your bird is acting that way without additional information. Feel free to pm me if you'd like to talk more: I'd hate to clog up the thread lol! However, at face value, I suspect that the 'too is biting simply to be put back on their cage for some alone-time. Also, biting "out of the blue" is an accidentally trained response in 99.9% of cases (the remaining 0.01% in my experience have some kind of brain damage- I knew one macaw who bit with no warning who was eventually diagnosed with damage due to previous meningitis). Parrots- and especially cockatoos- are highly communicative creatures. They'll let you know exactly what they are planning on doing and when they plan on doing it! However, when these signals are ignored the parrot learns they do not work, and may simply stop using them. After all, behaviour is malleable. What works is repeated again, while what does not work is either suppressed or modified until it is successful for the animal.

Side note: to my knowledge, there is no empirical evidence suggesting parrots get "hooked" or addicted to sunflower seeds (if there is, I'd definitely like to read it by the way! always learning  :Smile:  ). Sunflower seeds are actually considered quite healthy by most reliable sources, in reasonable proportions. They provide healthy fats and are pretty good sources of several essential vitamins. Just don't offer them in exclusion to everything else; if you offer  a giant bowl of sunflower seeds, of course your bird won't eat anything else! However, this makes them an excellent training treat, and you can even purchase them pre-shelled and chopped. I prefer pre-shelled nuts/seeds, because you don't have to wait for the bird to finish chewing it up before moving on to the next cue. I usually use a 1/6 - 1/8 piece of a single sunflower seed per reward, so over a 5-7 minute training session the bird might get 4-5 seeds, total. I also like to mix them up with other food rewards like chopped grapes, millet seeds, finely chopped walnuts or almonds, chopped red pepper, banana, mango, etc. Basically, whatever the bird likes to eat best! I've even trained a few parrots using their favourite kind of pellets, or even using their favourite toys- just like you might train a border collie or terrier.

Example: Here is a (blurry) picture of me (ugh) training a gorgeous pied crow. In my hand there is a silver washer that's pretty his much favourite thing ever. Every time he does the behaviour I want (in this case, splashing the water in the bowl) he gets to play with the washer for a little while. (Not shown: I have another washer in my pocket that I use to reinforce the "drop it" cue we had trained earlier; essential if you are using toys as reinforcement, or else you will never get the toy back!). Sorry for the smiley face; I was making a bit of a derpface. This is better, trust me!  :Razz:

----------

_Darkbird_ (10-31-2014),_WarriorPrincess90_ (10-31-2014)

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

Thank you all Sooo much for the info!  :Smile:  I will definitely be checking out a couple of the forums mentioned! 

I'm starting to think that the Rose Breasted Cockatoo is just overstimulated most of the time. As mentioned, he has people he doesn't know grabbing at him all day every day (unless we confine him to his cage...which he doesn't like either). He has started biting harder, which I attribute again to overstimulation. Especially since he is an absolute doll in the morning when it's just he and I, hanging out while I clean the other animals. He is all about kisses and cuddles and head scratches then.  :Razz:  He even dances for me to get my attention. I am so proud of him every time he tries to speak. He's doing so well for such a young bird. He is only maybe 8mos - year is what we have been told. I'm not sure that is accurate as he is pretty much adult size right now, but I don't really know how to tell? I am very much in love with him, but I definitely know that right now especially, a smaller bird would be a better fit in my life. 

Having said that, I am now torn between the beautiful pineapple conure and a tiny juvie parakeet that I just could not get off my shoulder the other day. The little guy was giving me kisses and hung out on my shoulder for quite some time, completely content to be there. I was so in love with him by the time I left work, but now I am torn. :/ I absolutely adored the conure for her intelligence and sweet demeanor...but the little parakeet seemed pretty smart and sweet too.

----------

